# Axolotl... juvies (?)..... almost!



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

The first clutch, which has been super slow coming, is almost done growing in their back legs. They're super spunky, hard as hell to catch and ready to go in a few more weeks!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

these photo posts of yours! 

I actually caught myself looking at my biggest cool-water tank thinking how suitable it would be for axolots and where oh where would I move the white clouds and killis...

you're a bad influence, Grete_J!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just amazing!


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

those are awsome looking little critters! I had a pair offerd to me but i didnt take them, now wishing i had =P


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

*Juvies, finally!*

Bonnie's second spawn as of today  They're averaging 2.5", eating bloodworms and pooping up a storm, most can go to new homes now


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's awesome Kameko!


----------

